# Please Control Your Dogs



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

I Would just like to tell you guys a little story. I went out on the youth hunt with a friend and his boy and his boys friend. They did not have a dog and wanted to see Sandy at work. Now ill be the first to admit that sandy is bye no means a champion hunter, however she is well behaved. and always on the leash when she is not getting birds for me. well to make a long story short she was attacked by another dog while we were waiting for our next shots!! This other dog was not leashed had no collar and a very ingorant owner. Sandy now has 32 stitches on her right front leg and shoulder and doesnt get to go hunting for 6 weeks.(oh yeah And a $250 dollar emergency vet bill). what gets me is the owner of this dog literally ran away from us and left the marsh. without even an apolgy.He almost had a dead dog but my friend grabbed his sons gun before he pulled the trigger.(Didnt want me or sandy hurt more.) any way please control your animals out in the field. and not let this happen to you. Thanks for reading this long ol post.


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh Yeah Just so you know there is a police report . and I got to be stitched up right after Sandy. The kids were upset But I talked to them and let them know not all Hunters act like that just a choice few. And that the good ones by far outweigh the bad ones. :mrgreen:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Man that sucks to hear about that experience. What a crock. Did he get his dog and take it with him or is there still a savage beast running the marshes of utah? I totaly think you should have 100% control of your dog. Leash shock collar what ever it takes. Im glad my dog has no desire to be agressive twards anything or anyone. But still gotta keep em with ya and under your control.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

man thats terrible,,,that other dog would have been feelin the butt of my gun slammin down on it... I hate seein stupid hunters bring there un-trained house pets out to the marsh,,it ends up affecting so many other people out there....leave the pets at home or take the time to get off your butt and train them,, they owe it to their dog and other hunters as well...


----------



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

That sucks man; I hope everything turns out OK. The same thing happened to me last year on the youth opener, except we did not end up with stitches.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Must of been Skybuster,,,,,,errrrrrrrr,,,, Farmington Bay!!!!


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

Bummer...

What are the legalities of injuring or killing a dog that's attacking your dog? I've got so much time invested in having trained, titled my lab that I'm not sure I could control myself.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Man that really blows!!

That other dog should have been feeling pain also! :twisted: I would have smacked the crap out of that dog with my gun...and if I was still young and dumb (still dumb :wink: ) that qould have been one dead dog! :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man sorry to hear that. that realy sucks bad. Yep that dog would have been dead or had a butt end of the shot gun right in it side. then the owner would have had a nice ear full of me. My dog get along with other dogs pretty good.hope evey thing get better for your dog and you.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats why I quit taking Toby to the marsh... he was a big, un-neutered male and wanted to prove that to all the other dogs out there. It was BS and although he was great when he was with me alone, he was a PIA if we were on the dike or even hunting over dekes with other folks. I was one of the ones that made the mistake (although only twice) of taking him with me without having him firmly in hand with regard to discipline. The first time was on the dike... no dog fight but he did go do that "I'm taller than you, so I'll stand over you and growl" bit with another dog before I yanked him back to our section of weeds.... :roll: The second time was with Leaky and Sparky over decoys and every time Sparky would go retrieve or run around, my dog would run with him and growl so that was the last straw and after that, he stayed home. If you don't have a handle on your dogs, then don't take the **** things with you..... they're better off at home and you and everyone around you can have a good time. That stinks about your dog.... and the bad part is your kids saw it.... some people are just idiots man. Hope your dog heals up fast and goes right back to good hunting in the marsh.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks, my old Male Lab it seemed like would get jumped on every year by another male dog out duck hunting. He never started the fights but the other dog wouldn't leave him alone. Since then my last two dogs have been spayed females, they have been no problems with them around other dogs.

Mark


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Man that sucks about your dog and you. :evil: I hate to say it but I guarantee you that dog would be shot on site if it had been me. I won't allow myself, my nor anyone elses kid nor my dogs to be torn up by someone jack arses dog. Just ask my neigbor. She isn't a big fan of me because about two months ago her adult lab tried to tear into my puppy. Her dog learned what a danner boot in the face feels like several times over. IF YOU CAN'T CONTROL YOUR DOGS LEAVE THEM AT HOME! :evil: :evil:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Unfortunately dogs, horses, cats and all other animals are just that, animals.
The person that needed the "corrective action" was the two legged dog that wasn't responsible enough to handle his business. 

I can honestly say that once the dog drew MY blood, intentional or not, there would be trouble. I have no idea if this dog has ever seen the pointy end of a hypodermic, if I am the 
first person this dog had gotten in to.

I can relate a story about the best dog I ever owned. English Setter smart as a whip
loved the family and would do whatever I asked, only exception was protective and territorial instincts. If he didn't know you your ass was grass. I hunted upland game for two years with a 60 foot lead attached to his choke chain and would avoid other hunters as much as possible. He finally got to the point when he figured out that pointing and retreiving birds was MUCH more fun than getting his neck tightened.

I would make the point that the "wrong" animal was the one to get the boot in the piehole


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, the guy who owned that dog is the one who deserved a boot to the head. That crap is ridiculous, his dog will end up paying for his stupidity sooner or later. Not many people with a shotgun handy are going to take getting bit very lightly and you can almost guarantee this is going to happen again. Very sorry to hear about you and your dog, I can't beleive how mad I am just reading this post!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Thats why I quit taking Toby to the marsh... he was a big, un-neutered male and wanted to prove that to all the other dogs out there.


Sounds like Toby needs a nut-ectomy and some serious training at the "western" school of dog behavior modification. :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.


TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sounds like Toby needs a nut-ectomy and some serious training at the "western" school of dog behavior modification. :twisted:


Thats kinda why, although I was pretty torn up about letting him go, he was the one to leave out of the two dogs I owned. I've NEVER had that problem with Buddy. He's very used to following commands and the only time he gets a little upset with other dogs is when they get all over him. He's a little defensive about that but won't actually do anything until a dog jumps on him and starts biting/growling. One of the dogs we were camping with over Labor Day found that out the hard way. :roll: Thankfully I was right there to separate them so there was no serious trouble. I do agree that my big dog needed somebody to get "western" with him... too bad I didn't know Tak better. :wink: I'd really get physical with Toby there towards the end but he was so big, he'd just shake it off and go back to what he was doing.... it was pretty frustrating actually and I would never take him hunting because it just was a big hassle. He was a GREAT family dog though.... go figure


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it helps to if your dog is around other dogs alot. my black lab dont like anyother dogs trying anthing with her sister and she get in between the her sister and the other dog.so more they are aorund other dogs better they are with other dogs to.


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Anint Karma a B----, Got a call form the sheriffs dept today, Turns out i broke that poor dogs ribs, and the guy had to take it to his vet, the vet thought he was abusing his dog and reported him. The dog is doing fine and the guy is now sitting in jail probably waiting for his wife to bail him out. I would of loved to have been there when he was explaining to the police why his dog had broken ribs. Thanks for all the support guys. I laughing so hard right now i cant stand it. I though nothing would ever come of this. Oh yeah dog is in the pound right now and doing fine. I dont blame the dog I blame the owner. Hmmm Maybe ill adopt him and mellow him out / What do ya think lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> it helps to if your dog is around other dogs alot. my black lab dont like anyother dogs trying anthing with her sister and she get in between the her sister and the other dog.so more they are aorund other dogs better they are with other dogs to.


Are you saying thats what happened over Labor Day?? Because I can tell you right now its not the case at all. The other dog got what she had coming.... and Sandie wasn't anywhere around when Buddy got tired of being harrassed and went off. Buddy has never had any trouble with other dogs for any reason until then.... and Buddy is neutered, so I'm guessing he never had any intentions with or any interest even in any of the other dogs in camp, even though they were mostly female. I don't think any dog is going to be real social when there are others trying to run it over on a retrieve, growling and biting at them as they run along. That was what Toby did the *LAST* time Toby went to the marsh.... To me, this situation over Labor Day appeared to be another dog out of control who has some social issues of her own. :?

Striker, it sounds like a crappy situation the whole way around..... while its kinda amusing that the guys vet mistakenly thought he broke the dogs ribs through abuse, its not at all funny for the poor dog. Its not a funny situation for either dog involved and honestly I think probably it would be a great thing for you to do to adopt that poor dog, train it, treat it decently and who knows?? It just might turn out to be a good hunting dog for you. Thats not a terrible idea.


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

i am serioulsy considering adopting him however since he drew human blood the situation is more diffcult im not sure what there going to do with him. i was laughing because he got caught, not because of the dog getting hurt. i am keeping in touch with animal control.and i have talked to the owners wife over this because his owner owes me some money for my expenses on sandy and myself. i have no ill feelings towards this dog just the owner for the way he acted. She told me se would like to keep the dog and im inclined to say yes as long as the animal and the owner sign up for some obidence training and graduate. Thats the only way that I personally would not have any objections towards letting them keep her. im not sure of the legal aspects for them but ill keep ya posted. thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riley I never said anything in my post about up there. i was giving my a opinon on this post. so where ever you got the idea from you crazy. 

That crazy hearing about that guy geting put in jail. it sucks for him.Maybe he should have told the vet what happend.


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

Imo, that dog needs to be put down. It's too much of a liability. Why try to correct a lousy temperment? The danged thing has drawn both human blood and an innocent dogs blood.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> Ain't Karma a B----... What do ya think?


 I have to admit, I had to laugh at the just desserts.

But, the fact that this kind of crap happens each year on our local WMA's really heats me up. Every time I go hunting somebody's dog is running around the parking lot or boat ramp while the guys are getting ready or putting things away. And they *would not* have control over the dog even if they were paying attention.

I guess it's summed up in the title of this thread, "Keep your dog under control!" I would simply add, get the dog out last when you head out, and put it away first when you come in. And keep a leash on it in the mean time.

[/rant off]


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I would think you'd be justified for killing that dog in self defence. Especially if you have the stiches to prove it.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Did this happen at Farmington? I heard a dog yelping really loud like it was hurt just after the shooting started.


----------



## LawMan (Sep 25, 2007)

Regarding the liability aspects of this matter here are some things that might be helpful to understand.

Utah Code Anno. Section 18-1-1 regarding owner liability for damages caused by dogs states



> Every person owning or keeping a dog shall be liable in damages for injury committed by such dog, and it shall not be necessary in any action brought therefor to allege or prove that such dog was of a vicious or mischievous disposition or that the owner or keeper thereof knew that it was vicious or mischievous; but neither the state nor any county, city, or town in the state nor any peace officer employed by any of them shall be liable in damages for injury committed by a dog when: (1) The dog has been trained to assist in law enforcement, and (2) the injury occurs while the dog is reasonably and carefully being used in the apprehension, arrest, or location of a suspected offender or in maintaining or controlling the public order.


Also, Utah Code Anno. Section 18-1-3 regarding the right to protect yourself and your animals from a dog attack states



> Any person may injure or kill a dog while:
> (1) the dog is attacking, chasing, or worrying:
> (a) a domestic animal having a commercial value;
> (b) a service animal, as defined in Section 62A-5b-102; or
> ...


Also, a dog (or even a person) can be killed if they are placing a person in *IMMINENT* and *IMMEDIATE* danger.

I think that the original caption on this post says it well: Please Control Your Dogs...but maybe without the please.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Amen Lawman.

I hope I never encounter that type of predicament while in the field. I can say with out a shred of doubt that if the same thing would have happened to me and my son while hunting a public refuge, that dog would have been cut in half with my 12 gage. And, if the owner of said dog would have come over to get in my face and threaten me or my son regarding my actions he would have been in imminent and immediate danger.

That kind of crap really bends be bad.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I can agree with LawMan I had to take some neighbors of mine to court and sew them for damages to my dog. Although my incident did not occur during hunting and my dog is not a hunting dog. My dog is a boxer who is now 9 years old and was trained as a rescue dog. The story goes like this, My wife's 4 year old daughter was playing in the back yard when my neighbors 3 pit bulls broke through my fence and came into the yard. My boxer was out in the back yard just enjoying the sunshine with the 4 year old, one of the pittbulls rushed the 4 year old and my dog immediately pounced and intercepted the pittbull (thankfully). One that occured there was a literal blood bath, my dog immediately tore out the throat of the first pittbull, then the other pitts jumped on him. While my dog had 2 pitts on him he was able to protect the 4 year old in the yard, and wound the second pittbull to the point it did not recover and had to be put down, however that second pittbull had a jaw lock on my dogs throat and wouuld not let go, meanwhile the 3rd pittbull just gnawed away at my dog. Because I live within 50 yards of an elementary school which is located just behind my back yard I did not want to get my 9mm out and open fire on any of the pits, however the sheriff was called and before the sheriff shot the pitts, 3 cans of pepper spray were used to try to seperate the dogs when that did not work the officer shot the pitts. Now here is the kicker, I did not have my dog registered so I was fined $50 bucks by animal control, however my neighbors were responsible for all costs associated to the vet bill, the sheriff's time and were fined $5,000 because animal control decided the pitts were being trained as fighting dogs (they deduced this due to 4 pound weights around 2 of the pitts necks) . I was also told by the sheriff had I discharged my firearm being that close to the school I would have been arrested, simply because i was so close to the school grounds. The total sum of all damages by the time it was done, my neighbors had to come up with $9,873.23. 

Because of the damage done to my dog all socialization that was done to him is lost, he is the sweetest dog you will ever meet, however he is the most agressive dog towards other animals and dogs. This was due to not being able to socialize after his attack, my dog spent 6 and 1/2 months recovering had 150+ stiches and 14 drain tubes in him, and was on a massive amount of pills. He had to be had fed and stretched for the first 3 months. The point of this story is, because your dog was attacked I would speak to a vet to see what needs to be done to re-socialze your dog. I found out the hard way that my dog was now animal aggressive, and I share this story to help make others aware who may not be, that the advice of a good vet should be sought to find out how to make sure your animal that was attacked is not going to be either animal aggressive or show too timid of a behavior which could provoke an attack. I don't mean to plug or advertise here but the vet I use and have for almost 6 years now is Mid-Valley Animal Clinic you can find them in the phone book. 

I do think everyone should keep a good handle on their dog and in my opinion if a dog even starts to growl at another dog the behavior should be immediately corrected and the dog should be kept on a short leash for the remainder of the time other dogs or animals are around.


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Unfortunatly they put the dog that attacked us down -)O(- . The guy was released and has a court date in 3 weeks. I talked to him on the phone and we both want to settle this with as little trouble as possible. Sandy is doing fine and driving me nuts.( I pulled out our gear yesterday). But she wont be able to go for at least three weeks. thanks for the advice on socializing her again. My friend is bringing his lab an german over here tonight to see how she does. Im sure she will be fine these dogs have been her buds sinc she was a pup. this guy agreed top pay all medical expenses for me and Sandy. so well see hope hes got a good bank acct my bill alone was 1800 for the er visit. let alone sandys er visit . Thanks for all your posts guys i was afraid i would cause a s--- storm but it turns out you guys think like i do .


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope the two of you can work things out. At least the owner is willing to work with you rather than telling you to get bent.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats good new to hear that he is willing to pay your vet bills and your. i hope he holds his words.


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well he doesnt really have a choice, I have an attorney on retainer,and im sure he doesnt want that kind of grief. the way I look at it if he is going to be responsbile from this point on I dont see the need to make his life miserable. After all he did lose his dog over it.(a vicious dog mind you but im sure he still loved it.) Maybe thats punishment enough and if he does get another maybe he will train it right. Alot of people have told me to sue him but i just dont feel thats neccessary as long as he keeps up his end of the bargain and pays the bills. Sandy will be fine no permant damage to her and no permant damage to me so live and learn. However if this ever happens to me again I will kill the attacking animal even if it is mine. Good Shooting Tommorow and be Safe.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, what did he get booked into jail on? And what jail was he booked into? A word of caution as well, if this guy is the type that I think he probably is, he will talk a good talk, but will string you along as far as he can for as long as he can - lawyer or no. A lot of these guys are experts are manipulating the system and they know it as well as some attorneys. Also, please be extremely careful in your interactions with him. Meet at a neutral, well populated site, if you must meet in person, carry protection so far as you are allowed to by law. I'm probably not telling you anything you don't know. I just hate to see another well menaing person get taken advantage of.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

rockymtn_views said:


> I was also told by the sheriff had I discharged my firearm being that close to the school I would have been arrested, simply because i was so close to the school grounds.


Really?! I wonder what code this deputy thought he was quoting. I'm certainly no expert, but I work in the field and can think of no such law. :shock: :? :roll: If that's what the man said, I'd say he's smoking the stuff in the evidence room, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

I read part of this post to my wife and was wondering why the guy was in Jail as well and my wife said it is now a felony if your dag attacks some one is that right???

SHe said she had heard it on the new a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Thack said:


> I read part of this post to my wife and was wondering why the guy was in Jail as well and my wife said it is now a felony if your dag attacks some one is that right???
> 
> SHe said she had heard it on the new a couple of weeks ago?


To the best of my knowledge, and based on the results of a hasty googling just now to act as confirmation, I do not believe that is the case. I can see where someone could be charged with Agg. Assault by purposefully getting a dog to attack their victim, which is a felony. But there is not much in the way of criminal responsibility for the owner of a dog that attacks someone else, as long as the owner wasn't purposefully using the dog as a weapon, so to speak. Most dog bite cases fall under civil jurisdiction, and seldom have any criminal consequences.

I would love to get some additional info on this situation. You around, Striker005?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My guess is that he was arrested for leaving the scene. If he had been a stand up guy and stayed there to resolve the situation, he wouldn't have had nearly as much trouble.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Leaving the scene of what? It may be poor human behavior, a sign of lousy charecter, etc., but I don't believe it's a crime to leave the scene of a unplanned dogfight. I say unplanned to rule out the Micheal Vick sorta thing. :lol: Also, most area jails aren't going to hold a guy, or hold him at all, for minor misdemeanors, if that's why he went jail.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://le.utah.gov/~code/TITLE76/htm/76_0B018.htm

Perhaps this is the statute they held the individual on. A class B misdemeanor will get you booked.


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

He was booked for leaving a crime scene and having a vicious dog not having animal on leash.(so i was told) Who knows he may of had a warrant as well all i know is he went to his vet the vet called the sheriff. sheriff arrested him. sheriff contacted me. had me identify him. and he confessed that it was him. He just paid for my vet bill sat and monday im meeting him at the hospital so he can pay that. hes being a stand up guy and taking care of buisness. In no way did i ever imagine that my lil story would cause so many posts. Dont let this happen to you keep em leashed or on a shock collar. Good Hunting guys. //dog//


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> http://le.utah.gov/~code/TITLE76/htm/76_0B018.htm
> 
> Perhaps this is the statute they held the individual on. A class B misdemeanor will get you booked.


Sometimes, but not very often, at least not in the four most populous counties of this state. Usually booked and released, if that. Of course, he may have just caught the boys running intake/booking on the wrong day or failed an attitude test. :lol: But three days ?!?! Who knows? This little story's seems kind of strange to me, but it kind of intrigues me.

Striker, you never clarified that i saw, so I'm left to assume that this was Davis County we're talking about. Seems to be as it's Striker's home county and the grossly bubba-like actions of the perpitrator smacks of Farmington bay type shenanigans, as pointed out originally by Trouthunter. :lol: (Skybuster Bay... Good stuff... 8) ) I'll have to see what came in that day.


----------

